# Italia - Brasile



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Risultato finale: Italia Brasile 2-4

Sabato 22 giugno 2013 alle ore 21:00. Servirà per decidere il primo posto del girone.
La gara sarà visibile su Sky ed in chiaro sulla Rai.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Neymar contro i De Sciglio, Chiellini e Barzagli di oggi non vede palla 
E poi c'è Italia-Spagna per la 393201291203233030° volta negli ultimi anni.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2013)

Con la difesa vista contro il Giappone anche noi rischiamo di far sembrare un fenomeno Neymar.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2013)

dobbiamo provare a vincere altrimenti becchiamo la spagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, LA SPAGNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

Contro Neymar bisogna mettere Abate, almeno è veloce.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Purtroppo o si vince oppure ti prendi la Spagna li sarà asfaltata come ho già detto.

Se vinci giochi contro l'Uruguay di Mercoledi... ciò singnifica avere ben 2 giorni in più (in caso di finale) dell'altra semifinale che è venerdi.


----------



## jaws (20 Giugno 2013)

In caso di pareggio saremmo secondi vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In caso di pareggio saremmo secondi vero?



Si.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In caso di pareggio saremmo secondi vero?


In modo tale da uscire con la Spagna in semifinale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

dobbiamo vincerla questa...dentro Diamanti, El Shaarawy, Abate, Candreva e fuori Montolivo, Giaccherini, Maggio e De Rossi perchè è squalificato

giocherei così:

Buffon
De Sciglio Barzagli Chiellini Abate
Marchisio Pirlo Candreva
Diamanti
El Shaarawy Balotelli


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Giugno 2013)

Guardate che il Brasile è tutt'altro che irresistibile,pressano molto meno dei giappi e il loro giro palla è piuttosto lento,vivono delle fiammate negli ultimi 20 metri delle loro brave mezzepunte,con una buona rotazione diremo la nostra (e la vittoria potrebbe pure scapparci)


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

*Andrea Pirlo non sarà *della partita per un* problema fisico,* la confermato il medico della nazionale italiana.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guardate che il Brasile è tutt'altro che irresistibile,pressano molto meno dei giappi e il loro giro palla è piuttosto lento,vivono delle fiammate negli ultimi 20 metri delle loro brave mezzepunte,con una buona rotazione diremo la nostra (e la vittoria potrebbe pure scapparci)



Quoto, e poi lo dico  nella fase di non possesso il Giappone è tra le prime 5 nazionali su questo pianeta.


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Ricominciamo dalla difesa a 3 col blocco Juve, poi Montolivo davanti alla difesa al posto di Pirlo con l'inserimento di Candreva e Diamanti, quest'ultimo a supporto di Balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quoto, e poi lo dico  *nella fase di non possesso il Giappone è tra le prime 5 nazionali su questo pianeta*.


Booooooom


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2013)

Da far giocare El Shaarawy


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2013)

Uhmmmmm,Pirla infortunato dopo l'orrenda prestazione coi Jappi.........


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ricominciamo dalla difesa a 3 col blocco Juve, poi Montolivo davanti alla difesa al posto di Pirlo con l'inserimento di *Candreva* e Diamanti, quest'ultimo a supporto di Balotelli.



Bingo,allora non sono l'unico cui piace sto qua


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bingo,allora non sono l'unico cui piace sto qua



E' molto sottovalutato.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2013)

Titolare giovinco contro il Brasile... mabbasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Titolare giovinco contro il Brasile... mabbasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ci mancava solo giovinco, me l'aspettavo da prandelli comunque...


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Elsha è fisicamente morto comunque, manco un minuto giocato 



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancava solo giovinco, me l'aspettavo da prandelli comunque...



Non è che abbia tutte queste scelte lì davanti eh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bingo,allora non sono l'unico cui piace sto qua



anche a me piace Candreva


----------



## juventino (21 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Titolare giovinco contro il Brasile... mabbasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



E che due palle, mi toccherà una partita piena di insulti e bestemmie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E che due palle, mi toccherà una partita piena di insulti e bestemmie



io lo preferisco a Giaccherini


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Giugno 2013)

Io farei giocare Aquilani nel suo ruolo e 2 tra El Shaarawy, Candreva e Cerci.
In difesa mi sono sembrati uno più cotto dell'altro. Probabilmente schiererei sempre una difesa a 4 con De Sciglio a destra e poi la difesa della Juve, sperando che la condizione atletica/fisica migliori.


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2013)

bah,io farei un tridente El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Candreva...Giovinco è peggio di Giaccherini comunque,e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Non vuoi far giocare elsha...ok...preferisco un diamanti o candreva(almeno sono protagonisti nelle loro squadre) che a giaccherini o giovinco.


----------



## Hammer (22 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Titolare giovinco contro il Brasile... mabbasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ma per Dio, perché?

Ma fai giocare Candreva, ignorante d'un ignorante


----------



## The P (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma vi stupite che Prandelli faccia giocare Giovinco? La sua dimensione è quella da squadra di mezza classifica. 

A certi livelli campa solo perché l'Italia in campo internazionale è storicamente una squadra ostica. Un po' come il Milan in Champions. Poi la sue indecisione sui moduli, in ogni competizione ne cambia 2 o 3, e il suo feticismo per "il fuori-ruolo" sono veramente qualcosa che rasenta il gusto dell'orrido.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2013)

Ci vuole Diamanti!


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

allora lo dico prima come sempre....

se contro i brasiliani vogliamo fare i fenomeni con i due trequartisti e non diamo invece un po' d' ordine al centrocampo dando quindi dei ruoli ben precisi a Montolivo e pirlo siamo finiti....

con il brasile conta solo l' organizzazione di gioco che con prandelli non ho ancora visto


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Giugno 2013)

Questa formazione è già più sensata rispetto a quella vista contro il Giappone.
Speriamo che la difesa abbia commesso tutti gli orrori possibili mercoledì.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2013)

a Centrocampo dobbiamo ammazzarli


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Marchisio esterno sinistro 

Ma metti El shaarawy li asino.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Giugno 2013)

Il duttile Giaccherinho non gioca?


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Con questa formazione si che possiamo giocarcela.


----------



## BB7 (22 Giugno 2013)

Italia quotata a 5.00


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2013)

marchisio esterno sinistro prandelli lo ha già schierato altre volte. ama fare il fenomeno mettendo giocatori totalmente fuori ruolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2013)

Elsha ieri non si è allenato per un problema al piede,non lo vedremo in campo manco a 'sto giro.


----------



## Frikez (22 Giugno 2013)

Giocheremo col 4-3-3 o al limite col 4-3-2-1, il modulo della Gazza è un'invenzione giornalistica.


----------



## DannySa (22 Giugno 2013)

Si può dire quello che si vuole ma questa è la partita delle partite, come mondiali e come storia.
Peccato non valga nulla di nulla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2013)

Ufficiale: El Shaarawy nemmeno in panchina


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Va beh tanto ormai Prandelli non lo vede manco più


----------



## pennyhill (22 Giugno 2013)

Spero giochi Lucas.


----------



## Frikez (22 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Va beh tanto ormai Prandelli non lo vede manco più



Ma se ha sempre giocato in nazionale, sono mesi che è cotto fisicamente..non è colpa di Prandelli se è in queste condizioni.


----------



## The P (22 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se ha sempre giocato in nazionale, sono mesi che è cotto fisicamente..non è colpa di Prandelli se è in queste condizioni.



esagerato... nell'ultima partita che ha fatto mi è parso uno dei più informa tra quei morti della nazionale.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2013)

Spero in un Mario super


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

*In seguito alle proteste e ai disordini che si stanno verificando in Brasile, questa sera verrà schierato l'esercito a protezione dell'evento. *


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Giugno 2013)

La sparo: per me questa sera vince l'Italia


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

*L'ultima volta che l'Italia ha vinto contro il Brasile è stato nel 1982 durante i mondiali di calcio in Spagna*


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se ha sempre giocato in nazionale, sono mesi che è cotto fisicamente..non è colpa di Prandelli se è in queste condizioni.



non è cosi..secondo me è molto più in forma rispetto a qualche mese fa, è che prandelli preferice gente come giovinco marchisio giaccherini e aquilani che sono più centrocampisti, praticamente giochiamo con un 4-5-1 con due centrocampisti un po più alti..personalmente io odio questo modulo, 4-3-3 tutta la vita con cerci ed elsha esterni


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

abbiamo di quei fenomeni in attacco a parte Mario che in effetti El Shaarawy si merita proprio la tribuna.

Quando te ne vai, Pretelli, mamma mia?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2013)

dai ragazzi!


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Le formazioni di Italia e Brasile

Buffon, Abate, Bonucci, Chiellini, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Marchisio, Aquilani, Candreva, Balotelli, Diamanti

*​*JulioCesar, DAlves, ThiagoSilva, DavidLuiz, Marcelo, LuizGustavo, Hernanes, Oscar, Neymar, Hulk, Fred


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Spero almeno che El entri nel secondo tempo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

El credo che non sia manco in panca


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Sarà cotta l'Italia, ma contro il Brasile ci metterà sicuramente più impegno che contro il Giappone.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Balo prende il giallo e salta la Spagna vi immaginate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

De sciglio che recupero su oscar?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

ma guardate qui ohhhhhhhhhhhh sbagli su sbagli


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

ok, dall'inizio direi che ci asfaltano.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Prevedo un asfaltata stile 70


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia  manco Tahiti e partito cosi male 



ahaahh David Luiz idemoniato lol


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli comunque prende una caterva di falli


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

grande mario, umilialo quello scarsone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balotelli comunque prende una caterva di falli



veramente, perchè sa tenere benissimo la posizione e la palla.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma sti brasiliani sono dei macellai

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sto Candreva è un cesso niente male


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Sfuriatona iniziale ma poi il Brasile non ha fatto granché


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia De sciglio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Sto Aquilani non ne fa una giusta

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Motolivo dorme


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

Sto Giaccherini


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Giccherini :faceapalm:


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

per una volta che giaccherini non giocava...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

oddioooooooooo noooooooooooo entra Giacchepippa...........


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

entra giaccherotfl, siamo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

I fantastici cambi di Prandelli


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

Perdiamo in qualità ma guadagnamo in dinamismo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Oddio, stasera tra Montolivo e Aquilani non credo sia Giaccherini la pippa....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

cosa fa candreva


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

non vedeva l'ora di metterlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Desci


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2013)

Desciglio l unico che si salva finora


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Abate rotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

e no c................ 2 cambio m............ di un neymar


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

la miseria, due cambi in un minuto


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Brandelli è un genio


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Giugno 2013)

Comunque neymar è un criminale aveva già fatto tre falli da fdp


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

benone, abbiamo due giocatori rotti pure noi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Comunque neymar è un criminale aveva già fatto tre falli da fdp



Fosse stato balo sarebbe già sotto la doccia


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

fuori pure David Luiz


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

voglio una rotula di neymar...ce la puoi fare, christian


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Giugno 2013)

il primo duello con bonucci gli salta la gamba


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

De sciglio


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio, mostro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio è un fenomeno assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Il Brasile gioca con i titolari l'italia con un centrocampo di panchinari


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> de sciglio è un fenomeno assurdo




col giappone malissimo però, non è vero quello che ha detto dossena


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

Mattia...grandissimooo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Oscar falcia balo ma niente giallo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Non riusciamo a fare un'azione


----------



## hiei87 (22 Giugno 2013)

In queste partite si nota il livello infimo del nostro campionato. Gente come Marchisio, Diamanti e Candreva in serie A sembra fenomenale. Ora saranno anche stanchi, ma sembrano scarpari qualunque....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma dio mio, almeno beccare un passaggio


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

comunque candreva è forte, non so chi abbia detto qui che è scarso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Neymar che simulatore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

fallo di candreva


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Complimenti Candreva 



eccola la Candreva di ................... quella palla andava fuori


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Dante Aligheri in fuorigioco tanto per mancare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;215209 ha scritto:


> Complimenti Candreva


Ma veramente, stava finendo il primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè giochiamo con un centrocampo di panchinari dai ragà...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Siamo sotto per una cacata di Candreva


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Non facciamo un passaggio corretto e Montolivo è stato così disastroso, che Prandelli gli ha preferito Giaccherini. Meritatamente sotto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;215213 ha scritto:


> Siamo sotto per una cacata di Candreva



siamo sotto per una cacata del guardalinee e della nostra difesa schierata, che c'entra candreva, ha fatto un fallo come li hanno fatti maggio, abate, eccc..


----------



## Solo (22 Giugno 2013)

Imbarazzanti. Saltano in 3 su un pallone e non riescono neanche a spazzare via una palla, figuriamoci fare due passaggi di fila.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> siamo sotto per una cacata del guardalinee e della nostra difesa schierata, che c'entra candreva, ha fatto un fallo come li hanno fatti maggio, abate, eccc..



non proprio, il fallo che è fatto è stato a dir poco stupido e inutile


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma l'Italia non sta giocando male.. loro fanno possesso palla e basta.. contando che questa non è la formazione titotalre.

Il gol nato da un fuorigioco


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo un passaggio corretto e Montolivo è stato così disastroso, che Prandelli gli ha preferito Giaccherini. Meritatamente sotto.



Guarda che è uscito per infortunio.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2013)

Giochiamo con le riserve, li abbiamo contenuti bene. Non capisco perché la scelta di far partire Marchisio largo a sinistra, avrei trovato molto più sensato Diamanti. Ci vorrebbe una seconda punta ora, ma non possiamo giocarci subito il terzo cambio.


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2013)

Sinceramente guardando la formazione stiamo anche facendo troppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Gol in fuorigioco, insomma gli arbitri c'è l'hanno con noi.


----------



## 2515 (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo un passaggio corretto e Montolivo è stato così disastroso, che Prandelli gli ha preferito Giaccherini. Meritatamente sotto.



Montolivo è uscito per un problema muscolare, perché non esiste al mondo di mettere volontariamente Marchisio e aquilani a fare da soli i due mediani di centrocampo quando nessuno dei due sa fare quel ruolo realmente.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Io comunque non vedo queste grandi riserve...a parte diamanti e candreva gli altri son tutti ipotetici titolari


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> siamo sotto per una cacata del guardalinee e della nostra difesa schierata, che c'entra candreva, ha fatto un fallo come li hanno fatti maggio, abate, eccc..



quella palla finiva fuori l'avrebbe capito pure Abate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

aquilani è paragonabile alle funzionalità corporee intestine

non capisco l'atteggiamento di rinuncia con cui stiamo giocando


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> *Montolivo è uscito per un problema muscolare*, perché non esiste al mondo di mettere volontariamente Marchisio e aquilani a fare da soli i due mediani di centrocampo quando nessuno dei due sa fare quel ruolo realmente.



??? alla rai hanno detto perchè ha battuto la testa o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Quanto scomettiamo che il prossimo è Giovinco?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Il Brasile deve evitare la Spagna, quindi...la finale deve essere Brasile-Spagna, quindi se la Spagna incontrasse una giornata storta con noi un rigorino o un altro fuorigioco non visto...


----------



## BB7 (22 Giugno 2013)

Prima del gol l'Italia stava facendo quello che doveva fare: CATENACCIO. Il Brasile è pochissima roba ma in confronto a noi possono sembrare forti.

Un'agonia assoluta la telecronaca Rai, oltre a dire una marea di cavolate non sanno formare una frase di senso compiuto. Se non fosse per l'HD avrei cambiato da tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Il Brasile deve evitare la Spagna, quindi...la finale deve essere Brasile-Spagna, quindi se la Spagna incontrasse una giornata storta con noi un rigorino o un altro fuorigioco non visto...



Venerdi le prendiamo dalla Spagna sarà un altro 4-0 altroche


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto scomettiamo che il prossimo è Giovinco?



Giovinco è in pole, in seconda posizione che scalpita però ci sarebbe sempre il Gila


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

fuorigioco nettissimo, grazie blatter


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

cappellona di de sciglio, mamma che rischio


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

dai mattia su, non fare sti errori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

cosa fa giaccherini


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma come si fa a mettere quel nano di giaccheirni con questi giocatori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa fanno sti tacchi se non sono buoni


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Sto Neymar è sempre per terra


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Neymar è sempre per terra oh


----------



## Solo (22 Giugno 2013)

Non ci credo.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

No ci credo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooo Giacchepippaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Ha segnato giaccherini, finisce il mondo....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli ma cosa diamine ha fatto?????????????????????????????


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

gran giocata del balo comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

1857-2013 Riposa in pace


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia che goal!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Che tacco di Balotelli maro


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Che roba Balotelli...


----------



## Frikez (22 Giugno 2013)

Vediamo se la gente insulta Giaccherini anche oggi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Sarà pippa ma segna...grande Giaccherini! E grande tacco di Balotelli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

comunque trasmissione tv ridicola, il gesto del balo si è visto solo nel replay


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Candreva maledetto sto cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

No va beh appena lo toccano e fallo per Neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Se vabbe che razza di fallo è questo? Giallo e rosso e se ne va


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

va beh ciao Neymar.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Punizione completamente inventata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma dai, non si può, era sul palo di buffon la palla


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

Neymar gioiello...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Gran gol ma sta sempre per terra...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Anzi, papera di Buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Gol in fuorigioco
Punizione inesistente.

Vergognoso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

buffon la doveva parare

- - - Aggiornato - - -

aquilani disastroso...
Ma quanti gol abbiamo presi in 3 partite?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Neymar è sempre per terra


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

bimbominkia fastidioso

a parte cadere sempre per terra cosa sa fare?


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini è un miracolato. Ogni volta che tocca la palla diventa pericoloso


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Neymar è sempre per terra



mamma mia oh ma veramente appena lo tocchi sempre per terra, li fischia tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma Neymar quanti falli ha fatto?????????
Ma basta pero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Dai balo, fai il miracolo


----------



## Solo (22 Giugno 2013)

Arbitro scandaloso.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Arbitro scandaloso.



Davvero


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

"non siamo in Italia" (interisti muilticit.)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

de sciglio


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Mattia


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Fred flistons


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

3-1 fred


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

va la finita peccato non abbiamo giocato male alla fine.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

La Spagna ce ne fa 10


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

7 gol beccati in 3 partite...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

babba bia farsi segnare da fred.


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 7 gol beccati in 3 partite...



Aridateme il catenaccio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 7 gol beccati in 3 partite...



Questo è il gioco meraviliao di Brandelli. Una vergogna 7 gol in 3 partite anni fa non li prendevamo MAI


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

MA QUANTI GOL PRENDIAMO??? ma la difesa italiana che fine ha fatto?


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Arbitro scandaloso.




l'uzbeko Irmatov,molto stimato da Busacca e' il grande favorito x dirigere la prossima finale mondiale


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente esce il cascatore.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

O giochiamo a tre con la difesa juve o a quattro senza juventini...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

geniale mettere Stephan ADESSO per infondergli ancora più sicurezza

Avessi almeno la certezza che in panchina se ne va sarei contento


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Era rigore lol


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2013)

2-3 Chiellini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa fa l'arbitro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

goooolll il gorillone Chiellinivamosssssssssss


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Doveva dare il rigore

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque partita belissima altro che i noioso tiki taka


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

Che arbitro


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Giugno 2013)

mah che arbitro... il gol di giaccherini lo ha fatto il balo comunque


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Che asino sto candreva


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

punizione per il balo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

quest'arbitro è quello più papabile per la finale mondiale

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se segnasse El Sha sarebbe un sogno


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto arbitro è vergognoso tutti a noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Giugno 2013)

Stiamo giocando bene ora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

a questi ritmi sarebbe stato utilissimo pirla


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

cioè ammazzano i nostri e poi si lamentano se gli fischiano un fallo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

comunque è un vero peccato, potremmo fare ottime cose se non subissimo 4839403 gol a partita


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Sti brasiliani sono solo simultaroi e macellai


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> comunque è un vero peccato, potremmo fare ottime cose se non subissimo 4839403 gol a partita



ma se non subissimo tutti quei gol non ci spingeremmo così tanto in attacco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

il faraone nullo in campo fin ora, non si è visto proprio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Peccato che l'Italia si è svegliata all 75


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma tieni sta palla buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Se vabbe


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Si va beh doppietta di Fred -.-


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

che colabrodo.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia seconda peggiore difesa di sto torneo verognoso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ormai becchiamo 3/4 gol a partita...
Anni fa, anche nelle partite più vergognose, subendo tutta la partita, non ci segnavamo manco morti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

pff speriamo che la Spagna non sia in giornata, comunque il Brasile non mi sembra sto grande squadrone il risultato è bugiardo, primo gol in fuoriogioco, il terzo hol su punizione e il 4 su respinta male di Buffon


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2013)

SBRUFFONE FINITO, ritirati e vai a insegnare agli angeli come si scommettono milioni di euro dal tabaccaio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

ma tira marchisio


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

marchisio cmq è proprio un cesso. 

incredibile come nella juve sia un leader e in nazionale un senzapalle.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Sto marchisio è davvero un cesso


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2013)

bravo, bravo, bravo De Sciglio


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2013)

ridi ridi buffon, si è chiaramente giocato l'over.


----------



## Tobi (22 Giugno 2013)

Certo che i giocatori della juve sono proprio scarsi.. facile fare i fenomeni contro il catania o il siena


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

neymar patetico, ed esulta pure


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2013)

Col 4-3-1-2 giochiamo proprio meglio.

Grande Candreva, mi piace tantissimo. Da mezz'ala è andato benissimo. Bravo anche Mario, il colpodi tacco è da cineteca, si era procurato il rigore (che avrebbe trasformato), ha tirato quella punizione spaventosa, ha tenuto palla e subìto tanti falli.

Neymar bravo eh, ma che simulatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sensazione: il prossimo Mondiale gli arbitri lo regaleranno al Brasile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Abbiamo giocato una buonissima partita, ma abbiamo pagato gli errori arbitrali, cambi anticipati per infortunio e prestazioni deludenti, da parte di De Sciglio che sta facendo piuttosto male, probabilmente per l'inesperienza in certe competizioni e Buffon, che non ne prende una, ma visto che è il capitano, lo dovremmo sopportare per altri e cinque anni  . Nota importante: Giaccherini in questo torneo sembra un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## BB7 (22 Giugno 2013)

Partita brutta anche se divertente. Arbitro disastroso, prima fischia rigore e poi lascia il gol ROTFL, anche se il fallo su Balo che si siede per terra non c'era però non c'era nemmeno la punizione di Neymar. Finalmente Marchisio si sta dimostrando per quello che è sempre stato, un giocatore discreto. Aquilani e Montolivo uno peggio dell'altro. Mi ha sorpreso positivamente Candreva invece, non mi è mai piaciuto e non mi piace particolarmente tutt'ora però sta facendo bene. Il Brasile sempre poca roba, Hulk non so perchè lo fa giocare, Oscar tanto fumo e idem Gustavo.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Giugno 2013)

i gobbi sono palesemente dei dopati schifosi!!! in campionato belve, fuori dalla loro oasi diventano mozzarelle...


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Come non citare Mourinho stasera.......


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Col 4-3-1-2 giochiamo proprio meglio.
> 
> Grande Candreva, mi piace tantissimo. Da mezz'ala è andato benissimo. Bravo anche Mario, il colpodi tacco è da cineteca, si era procurato il rigore (che avrebbe trasformato), ha tirato quella punizione spaventosa, ha tenuto palla e subìto tanti falli.
> 
> ...



Lo possono pure spingere a calci in cùl in finale,ma per fargli battere Germania/Spagna devono farla proprio grossa eh!


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Lo possono pure spingere a calci in cùl in finale,ma per fargli battere Germania/Spagna devono farla proprio grossa eh!


Un pò come la corea del sud


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

comunque 2 gol in fuorigioco (il primo nettissimo), punizione vincente da tuffo di neymar, che con tutti i disgustosi tuffi che ha fatto meritava il rosso, rigore allucinante non dato su balotelli affossato 2 volte da dante in area

insomma partiamo bene


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli molto bene devo dire,in nazionale dà qualcosa in più 
De Sciglio io l'ho visto bene a parte qualche sbavatura
Molto ordinato e pericoloso Candreva,così come Maggio
Aquilani è un cesso
Giaccherini ahimé devo dire che ci sta,faccio mea culpa


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini in migliore hahahaha va beh io me ne vado


----------



## The P (22 Giugno 2013)

Marchisio oggi incredibile. Un danno.

Il 4-2-1-3 di Prandelli è chiaro che fa schifo, è il festival del fuori ruolo. Meglio il 4-3-1-2, perché snaturare tutti ogni santa volta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2013)

Che pena i gobbi... è finita la benzina*?

*Sostituite la parola "benzina" con quel che volete


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini sta diventando una sorpresa, ma anche l'anno scorso Bonucci all'europeo era fortissimo ed ora è tornato ad essere quello che è, poco più che un mediocre.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

la nostra dimensione attuale è la Norvegia, la cartina al tornasole per testare la forza di una nazione è il livello dei difensori: i nostri costituiscono il blocco meno battuto del campionato, ma il problema è che sono abituati a scontrarsi con Thereau, Destro, Floccari e Ibarbo, cosìcche ci illudiamo che il loro livello sia alto solo perchè è il livello del nosttro campionatyo che è qualcosa di vergognoso...negli anni ottanta e novanta la serie A come termine di paragone bastava, perchè i difensori italiani dovevano affrontare Maradona, Zico, Platini, Falcao, Shevchenko, Batistuta, Balbo, ecc...oggi ci sono solo cavani e Balotelli che fanno paura.
La conclusione è semplice: abbiamo un campionato da Norvegia, ergo difensori e giocatori da Norvegia, ergo non è strano soffrire col giappone e prendere otto gol in tre partite, la Norvegia farebbe così.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Marchisio oggi incredibile. Un danno.
> 
> Il 4-2-1-3 di Prandelli è chiaro che fa schifo, è il festival del fuori ruolo. Meglio il 4-3-1-2, perché snaturare tutti ogni santa volta?




Ma perché non insiste con moduli più moderni tipo 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3?!?!


----------



## The P (22 Giugno 2013)

Il faraone comunque da seconda punta è nullo. Non sa proprio dove stare. E' fuori dall'azione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma perché non insiste con moduli più moderni tipo 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3?!?!



Sfondi una porta aperta con me, gli allenatori italiani, tranne quelli che giocano all'estero e, in parte, Conte non tengono proprio il passo con i cambiamenti del calcio europeo.
Il CL non c'è una squadra che gioca con il 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Il faraone comunque da seconda punta è nullo. Non sa proprio dove stare. E' fuori dall'azione.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



C'aveva provato qualche partita col 4-3-3 con l'egiziano a sx,il bresciano in mezzo e Candreva a dx (io in alternativa metterei Cerci).....dopo le difficoltà iniziali s'è cacato addosso il vigliacco


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> C'aveva provato qualche partita col 4-3-3 con l'egiziano a sx,il bresciano in mezzo e Candreva a dx (io in alternativa metterei Cerci).....dopo le difficoltà iniziali s'è cacato addosso il vigliacco



Esatto facemmo grandi partite con quel modulo.
Il problema è che Brandelli era costretto a non metterein campo sua maesta Marchioso... ed è tornato al 4312


----------



## Tom! (22 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che pena i gobbi... è finita la benzina*?
> 
> *Sostituite la parola "benzina" con quel che volete



Beh giaccherini è gobbo eh. Lui però non ha finito la "benzina" eh?  Si è confermato di nuovo l'opposto di quello che tutti gli anti-juventini dicono.
Comunque Marchisio è a pezzi,deve riposarsi e poi nello schema non c'entra niente. Aquilani inutile, Montolivo non mi piacerà mai (grazie al cielo è entrato giack). Bene Balo e Chiellini, De Sciglio ha alternato buone cose a cappellate, però ha dalla sua l'età.
Prandelli come al solito non è capace di mettere una formazione decente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2013)

Partita non giocata bene,ma comunque persa con un po' di sfortuna e con Buffon in versione Amelia.
Ridimensionatina per Neymar,che non ha combinato una mazza,a parte dimostrare di essere subito entrato nella mentalità Barça (tuffi a tutto spiano) ed aver infierito su un Buffon in pieno trip.


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2013)

Non meritavamo la sconfitta. Primo tempo drammatico a causa dell'ennesima formazione sbagliata. Ancora una volta malissimo la difesa (Buffon compreso). Giaccherini veramante sorprendente, Marchisio e Aquilani nulli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ridimensionatina per Neymar,che non ha combinato una mazza,a parte dimostrare di essere subito entrato *nella mentalità Barça (tuffi a tutto spiano)* ed aver infierito su un Buffon in pieno trip.



Mamma mia davvero. Una cosa insopportabile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sensazione: il prossimo Mondiale gli arbitri lo regaleranno al Brasile.



Con la Spagna non hanno la minima speranza.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Migliore: De Sciglio.

Peggiore: boh, quel coso che molti considerano ancora un portiere.


E' allucinante pensare che fra i pali non ci sia marchetti.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato una buonissima partita, ma abbiamo pagato gli errori arbitrali, cambi anticipati per infortunio e prestazioni deludenti, da parte di De Sciglio che sta facendo piuttosto male, probabilmente per l'inesperienza in certe competizioni e Buffon, che non ne prende una, ma visto che è il capitano, lo dovremmo sopportare per altri e cinque anni  . Nota importante: Giaccherini in questo torneo sembra un giocatore di calcio.



Su desciglio che partita hai visto? è stato tipo il migliore


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Migliore: De Sciglio.
> 
> Peggiore: boh, quel coso che molti considerano ancora un portiere.
> 
> ...




Quasi quasi....Buffon è in fase calante,ma con quel nome NON LO SCROSTI
Ma in fondo anche Pirlo,pur essendo un fenomeno,due partite di fila NON LE REGGE,l'anno prox DEVE portare Verratti e fare turnover ma tanto non avrà i cocones


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' allucinante pensare che fra i pali non ci sia marchetti.



A malincuore, Beckenbauer aveva ragione a definirlo pensionato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mi ha sorpreso positivamente Candreva invece, non mi è mai piaciuto e non mi piace particolarmente tutt'ora però sta facendo bene. .



se avessi seguito bene il campionato non sarebbe stata una sorpresa per te: è stato l'esterno dal rendimento più esaltante di tutta la serie A, il problema è che non basta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Su desciglio che partita hai visto? è stato tipo il migliore


Esagerato, il migliore a malincuore devo dire che è stato Giaccherini, De Sciglio ha fatto degli errori brutti, giustificabili a causa della sua giovane età, ma non è il De Sciglio sicuro che ha personalità, che vediamo sempre al Milan.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Esagerato, il migliore a malincuore devo dire che è stato Giaccherini, De Sciglio ha fatto degli errori brutti, giustificabili a causa della sua giovane età, ma non è il De Sciglio sicuro che ha personalità, che vediamo sempre al Milan.



ha commesso qualche sbavatura, ma la discesona con palla danzante sulla linea di fondo più le due chiusure monstre una nel primo e nel secondo tempo più al fatto che non è stato colpevole su nessun gol nello specifico, me lo fanno ritenere già uno dei migliori.


----------



## BB7 (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> se avessi seguito bene il campionato non sarebbe stata una sorpresa per te: è stato l'esterno dal rendimento più esaltante di tutta la serie A, il problema è che non basta.



Tranquillo che l'ho seguito, ma non ha fatto tante delle cose che gli sono state attribuite. Inoltre ho detto che sta facendo bene, ma non sono ancora convinto del tutto quindi aspetto a giudicarlo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

E' un paradosso che l'Italia fa divertire, e pensare che eravano famosi per il gioco noioso. Giappone-Itaiaa e questa sono state le migliori partite.

La Spagna invece è noiosa.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un paradosso che l'Italia fa divertire, e pensare che eravano famosi per il gioco noioso. Giappone-Itaiaa e questa sono state le migliori partite.
> 
> La Spagna invece è noiosa.



preferivo nettamente il mio gioco noioso e vincente che questo divertentissimo e perdente cronico.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> preferivo nettamente il mio gioco noioso e vincente che questo divertentissimo e perdente cronico.



Premetto che a me del bel gioco frega poco. Io preferisco una squadra solida difensivamente, che fai fatica a bucare.
L'Italia del 2006 per esempio. Quella non la battevi manco con questa spagna. 
Onestamente per una nazionale come l'Italia che ha la difesa peggiore della conf.cap (Tahiti non la prendo manco in considerazione), è abbastanza vergognoso. 3 gol dal Giappone dai è triste.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> preferivo nettamente il mio gioco noioso e vincente che questo divertentissimo e perdente cronico.



Quoto, se per avere partite divertenti bisogna sempre subire 4 gol a partita preferisco il catenaccio, che comunque ha regalato emozioni fortissime.
Vedi la mitica semifinale italia olanda di euro 2000, quella fu la partita simbolo del catenaccio italiano


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Bene Chiellini


   bene anche buffon !


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> bene anche buffon !




Nono. Buffon ha fatto un pessima partita, sfortunatamente ormai soffre dal punto di vista della concentrazione molto spesso.
Chiellini mi è piaciuto, ha fatto da diga per 90 minuti nonostante un centrocampo che faceva ZERO filtro.

Guardate che se mettevamo Cannavaro e Baresi come centrali soffrivamo lo stesso, sì forse meno ma si soffriva comunque con un centrocampo del genere. Non è che un difensore diventa pippa tutto ad un tratto, se la squadra non aiuta nella fase difensiva è quasi impossibile placare gli affondi.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nono. Buffon ha fatto un pessima partita, sfortunatamente ormai soffre dal punto di vista della concentrazione molto spesso.
> Chiellini mi è piaciuto, ha fatto da diga per 90 minuti nonostante un centrocampo che faceva ZERO filtro.
> 
> Guardate che se mettevamo Cannavaro e Baresi come centrali soffrivamo lo stesso, sì forse meno ma si soffriva comunque con un centrocampo del genere. Non è che un difensore diventa pippa tutto ad un tratto, se la squadra non aiuta nella fase difensiva è quasi impossibile placare gli affondi.


ma dai,chiellini s'è fatto fregare da fred alla grande,uno che a 30 anni non ha combinato niente (sebbene a me piaccia..). e in linea di massima una difesa che subisce 4 gol non può aver giocato bene. stasera ha giocato meglio bonucci,tralasciando il gol del nasone che non conta niente ai fini del giudizio. chiellini ha la nomea di buon difensore,personalmente lo ritengo poco più valido di un astori qualunque. il blocco juve stasera ha fatto ridere,giaccherini a parte che si impegna da morire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2013)

Aquilani ha un'intensità di gioco da ex giocatore. Equivale a giocare con un uomo in meno.


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma dai,chiellini s'è fatto fregare da fred alla grande,uno che a 30 anni non ha combinato niente (sebbene a me piaccia..). e in linea di massima una difesa che subisce 4 gol non può aver giocato bene. stasera ha giocato meglio bonucci,tralasciando il gol del nasone che non conta niente ai fini del giudizio. chiellini ha la nomea di buon difensore,personalmente lo ritengo poco più valido di un astori qualunque. il blocco juve stasera ha fatto ridere,giaccherini a parte che si impegna da morire.



Ragazzi lo so che ogni occasione è buona per criticare i bianconeri, però vi posso assicurare che all'estero chiellini è visto come uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione, paragonarlo ad astori significa non conoscere il giocatore.
Comunque è sempre la stessa storia se l'italia perde:
blocco juve fa ridere, si fanno di bamba durante il campionato, prandelli juventino, giocatori sopravvalutari, senza conte sono pippe, a 4 non sanno giocare (e lo scrivo pure qua, abbiamo vinto nel 2012 facendo 3/4 campionato a 4 dietro).
Ormai sembra una cantilena.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

Mi ero giocato l' x handicap del Brasile. Sto incapace di Buffon mi ha rovinato la schedina


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo so che ogni occasione è buona per criticare i bianconeri, però vi posso assicurare che all'estero chiellini è visto come uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione, paragonarlo ad astori significa non conoscere il giocatore.
> Comunque è sempre la stessa storia se l'italia perde:
> blocco juve fa ridere, si fanno di bamba durante il campionato, prandelli juventino, giocatori sopravvalutari, senza conte sono pippe, a 4 non sanno giocare (e lo scrivo pure qua, abbiamo vinto nel 2012 facendo 3/4 campionato a 4 dietro).
> Ormai sembra una cantilena.


Chiellini è un ottimo terzino sinistro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aquilani ha un'intensità di gioco da ex giocatore. Equivale a giocare con un uomo in meno.



Ha fatto una grande stagione alla Fiore, probabilmente non è abituato a giocare così tanto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli è un incompetente, tutti noi odiamo Giaccherini ma se devi mettere un Diamanti in quelle condizioni... 30 anni e ha paura di giocare... Mah, giocatore da Bologna


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Giugno 2013)

siamo davvero una squadretta, tanto cuore, ma efficienza zero... sto brasile non era poi chissà cosa eppure ci hanno segnato in pratica ogni volta che attaccavano, col giappone già meritavamo di perdere, con la spagna sarà un'umiliazione epocale


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2013)

L'uomo chiave del Brasile è stato Marcelo,altro che Neymar


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2013)

Abbiamo giocato senza de rossi e pirlo...con i due infortuni di montolivo e abate i primi 25 min di partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una grande stagione alla Fiore, probabilmente non è abituato a giocare così tanto


Non corre proprio...

Poi, a parte Balotelli manca qualità negli ultimi 20 metri. Cioè il meglio che riusciamo a schierare è Alino Diamanti, rendiamocene conto. Dove vai se gli altri c'hanno Neymar, Oscar, Bernard, Lucas, Hulk?


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

comunque io spero che questi giorni che ci separano dalla sfida con la spagna servano per ricaricare le batterie.
Sarebbe ottimo recuperare per bene barzagli, pirlo e de rossi.
Ma de sciglio gioca anche sulla destra? Non mi ricordo mai la fascia preferita.

---------------Buffon------------------
De Sciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini
------De Rossi-Pirlo-Marchisio--------
-------------Giaccherini---------------
--------ElSharawii-Balotelli-----------

Troppo difficile mettere in campo una formazione del genere??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Premetto che a me del bel gioco frega poco. Io preferisco una squadra solida difensivamente, che fai fatica a bucare.
> L'Italia del 2006 per esempio. Quella non la battevi manco con questa spagna.



 anche quì la pensiamo uguale tifo'o...cmq mah mi rode per questa sconfitta...con una buona condizione fisica vincevamo noi
ora con la Spagna sarà difficilissimo, potrebbe scapparci un altro 4-0

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> comunque io spero che questi giorni che ci separano dalla sfida con la spagna servano per ricaricare le batterie.
> Sarebbe ottimo recuperare per bene barzagli, pirlo e de rossi.
> Ma de sciglio gioca anche sulla destra? Non mi ricordo mai la fascia preferita.
> 
> ...



se vedo Giaccherini bestemmio...Montolivo al posto di Giaccherini...oppure Diamanti


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche quì la pensiamo uguale tifo'o...cmq mah mi rode per questa sconfitta...con una buona condizione fisica vincevamo noi
> ora con la Spagna sarà difficilissimo, potrebbe scapparci un altro 4-0
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Io preferisco Giaccherini a Diamanti..e sinceramente anche a Montolivo che non mi è mai piaciuto, tranne in qualche rara occasione. Giacchirini da quando è arrivato alla juve è migliorato tantissimo, merito di Conte l'avrà fatto schiattare con la tecnica.
Certo...magari avessimo un fuoriclasse in quel posto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io preferisco Giaccherini a Diamanti..e sinceramente anche a Montolivo che non mi è mai piaciuto, tranne in qualche rara occasione. Giacchirini da quando è arrivato alla juve è migliorato tantissimo, merito di Conte l'avrà fatto schiattare con la tecnica.
> Certo...magari avessimo un fuoriclasse in quel posto.



a me è piaciuto solo in questa Confederations Cup...sa fare tutto, ma non eccede in niente...Montolivo ora è un Campione...non so gli Europei l'hanno trasformato soprattutto mentalmente


----------



## MisterBet (23 Giugno 2013)

Mi duole dirlo perchè non vorrei mai vederlo in maglia azzurra ma in questa competizione Giaccherini è uno dei pochi che ha dimostrato di avere gamba e lucidità (anche perchè ha fatto una stagione a guardare gli altri giocare sostanzialmente) quindi giusto parta dall'inizio...ElSha non giocherà sicuramente, temo Giovinco...

Credo che comunque non ci sarà partita...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Buffon è un pensionato.
Chiellini e Bonucci fuori dalla Juve fanno sempre male.
De Sciglio è una pippa, nettamente il peggior giocatore della storia della Nazionale ed è responsabile dei gol incassati dal 1992 ad oggi (non prima, solo perché non era ancora nato).
Montolivo è ritornato Dormolivo.
Marchisio è un fantasma.
Balotelli non è mai decisivo.
El Shaarawy è un bollito.
Giaccherini? Basta con questo Giaccherini che non gioca mai nella Juve.
Maggio non sa difendere, ma è colpa di quel prete di Prandelli che lo schiera.
Per fortuna che Neymar ha messo ko Abate che non sa crossare.
Diamanti? Per caso l'avete visto in campo ieri?

Megacitazioni dell'italiano da bar medio.
Questi che criticano a prescindere tacciando tutti per pippe immonde si meritano titolari in nazionale Peluso, Astori, Acerbi, Amelia, Nocerino, ecc...


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Buffon è un pensionato.
> Chiellini e Bonucci fuori dalla Juve fanno sempre male.
> De Sciglio è una pippa, nettamente il peggior giocatore della storia della Nazionale ed è responsabile dei gol incassati dal 1992 ad oggi (non prima, solo perché non era ancora nato).
> Montolivo è ritornato Dormolivo.
> ...



Applausi!

Quella in grassetto però è vera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Però che tristezza, dipendiamo da uno come Giaccherini che non è manco titolare nella Juve


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Applausi!
> 
> Quella in grassetto però è vera





Era per aggiungere alle critiche anche Prandelli, ma non mi è uscita bene.
Non so immaginare le critiche che verrebbero mosse alla Nazionale se in panchina ci fosse Allegri 
Stanno giocando quasi tutti male, ok.
Ma invece di prendersela solamente con i giocatori, nessuno chiede a Prandelli come mai sono tutti fuori forma?
Capirei se fossero solo 2/3 ma sembrano quasi tutti dei pensionati.
L'Italia in queste condizioni se l'è giocata col Brasile, che ha vinto immeritatamente e anche con qualche episodio favorevole.
Anche se stessimo bene saremmo sempre anni luce dietro la Spagna (e, ora, probabilmente anche alla Germania), ma continuo a credere che non siamo affatto inferiori al Brasile, anzi.


----------



## Sindaco (23 Giugno 2013)

C'è un equivoco di fondo: si vuol fare un gioco propositivo restando schiacciati nei nostri 30 metri? Se e quando si riesce a recuperare palla, ce ne sono altri 70 da fare per pensare di poter essere pericolosi. A quel punto tanto vale mettere dei mazzolatori a centrocampo, oppure bisogna giocare una ventina di metri più alti per poter reggere botta.
Poi però ti scopri fragile ai contropiede avversari perché non hai due centrali che nell'uno contro uno riescano ad arginare Fred.
Allora, forse, va rivista l'impostazione globale della squadra: difesa e contropiede, come nella miglior tradizione italica.
Credo sia un aspetto su cui riflettere attentamente in vista del Mondiale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Era per aggiungere alle critiche anche Prandelli, ma non mi è uscita bene.
> *Non so immaginare le critiche che verrebbero mosse alla Nazionale se in panchina ci fosse Allegri *
> Stanno giocando quasi tutti male, ok.
> Ma invece di prendersela solamente con i giocatori, nessuno chiede a Prandelli come mai sono tutti fuori forma?
> ...



Topic su topic, manifestazioni in tutte le piazze d'Italia capitanate da alcuni utenti 

"Qualche" episodio favorevole del tipo gol in fuorigioco e punizione inesistente  (avremmo perso uguale, ma non capisco perché i più forti vengano sempre avvantaggiati)

Verissimo, a pari condizione avremmo potuto vincere, ieri in pratica non abbiamo giocato e non perché non ce l'hanno permesso ma appunto per la condizione atletica da pensionati (a parte il Giaccherini che penso sia quello che abbia giocato meno quest'anno)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Beh giaccherini è gobbo eh. Lui però non ha finito la "benzina" eh?  Si è confermato di nuovo l'opposto di quello che tutti gli anti-juventini dicono.



Durante l'anno non ha usato "benzina", l'ha risparmiata


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> comunque io spero che questi giorni che ci separano dalla sfida con la spagna servano per ricaricare le batterie.
> Sarebbe ottimo recuperare per bene barzagli, pirlo e de rossi.
> Ma de sciglio gioca anche sulla destra? Non mi ricordo mai la fascia preferita.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>




E mettiamo Mosciolivo che fa una partita bene ogni anno e solo quando la squadra gira benissimo! 
Mi sembra giusto  

Però beh è il mio parere, io se dovessi decidere se fare uno scambio giaccherini-montolivo nella mia squadra non lo farei mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E mettiamo Mosciolivo che fa una partita bene ogni anno e solo quando la squadra gira benissimo!
> Mi sembra giusto
> 
> Però beh è il mio parere, io se dovessi decidere se fare uno scambio giaccherini-montolivo nella mia squadra non lo farei mai.


Cioè quindi tu sostieni che Giaccherini sia un giocatore migliore di Montolivo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E mettiamo Mosciolivo che fa una partita bene ogni anno e solo quando la squadra gira benissimo!
> Mi sembra giusto
> 
> Però beh è il mio parere, io se dovessi decidere se fare uno scambio giaccherini-montolivo nella mia squadra non lo farei mai.



lol,Mosciolivo ha fatto una grandissima stagione in un Milan disastrato,senza uno straccio di gioco.Giaccherinho non c'entra nulla con Montolivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Non preoccupatevi.
Dopo il Mondiale in Brasile il nuovo CT sarà Allegri e vedremo un gioco spumeggiante.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini meglio di Montolivo, credo di aver letto tutto oramai...

Normale che in questa competizione Giaccherini spicchi (relativamente, non è che siamo davanti a prestazioni esaltanti...spicca nella mediocritá generale..), è uno dei pochissimi che ha ancora gamba ed energie dopo aver visto giocare i compagni per tutta la stagione...ma in generale è un giocatore che dovrebbe baciare i piedi a Prandelli per essere anche solo convocato nei 23 di volta in volta...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Giaccherini meglio di Montolivo, credo di aver letto tutto oramai...



In assoluto no, ma in questa Confederations onestamente non c'è proprio storia ... a favore dello juventino che sta giocando bene.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Giugno 2013)

Anche Kawashima sta giocando meglio di Buffon in questa Confederations ma non significa niente


----------



## Tom! (23 Giugno 2013)

Boh ragazzi non lo so a me sinceramente Montolivo non è mai piaciuto in generale. Quando stava alla fiorentina e veniva convocato in nazionale pensavo le stesse cose di ora.
Se devo scegliere chi tenere in panca nella juve preferisco tenere giaccherini che montolivo, però voi ovviamente potete preferire tutta la vita montolivo, magari da titolare è più utile.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi non lo so a me sinceramente Montolivo non è mai piaciuto in generale. Quando stava alla fiorentina e veniva convocato in nazionale pensavo le stesse cose di ora.
> Se devo scegliere chi tenere in panca nella juve preferisco tenere giaccherini che montolivo, però voi ovviamente potete preferire tutta la vita montolivo, magari da titolare è più utile.



Suvvia, non diciamo corbellerie.....


Parlando di materiale gobbo ti posso dire che Bonucci, Barzagli e Chiellini sono delle oscenità nella difesa a 4, dato che ogniqualvolta giocano con quel modulo, ne azzeccassero una che fosse una. Pochissima roba.


----------



## Tom! (24 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Suvvia, non diciamo corbellerie.....
> 
> 
> Parlando di materiale gobbo ti posso dire che Bonucci, Barzagli e Chiellini sono delle oscenità nella difesa a 4, dato che ogniqualvolta giocano con quel modulo, ne azzeccassero una che fosse una. Pochissima roba.



Abbiamo vinto il primo scudetto giocando per 3/4 campionato con la difesa a 4 (ormai questa frase mi sa che faccio prima a metterla in firma).


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto il primo scudetto giocando per 3/4 campionato con la difesa a 4 (ormai questa frase mi sa che faccio prima a metterla in firma).



E probabilmente avranno dimenticato come si gioca come quel modulo, i movimenti basilare, perchè non ne azzeccano uno, dimostrando un certa mediocrità individuale quando la coesione del reparto vien meno, aldilà che Buffon oramai è in netta fase calante.


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

dunque ragazzi allenare un club è una cosa e una nazionale un' altra...

in un club puoi benissimo programmare la rosa e avere giocatori varie nazionalità che ricoprono ruoli ben definiti, nelle nazionali se hai dei doppioni forti spesso li convochi e spesso li fai giocare solo perchè sono il top per quella nazione (l' esempio classico è Montolivo e Pirlo che giocano naturalmente nello stesso ruolo)

io sono dell' idea che Pirlo e Montolivo si dovrebbero alternare per tre motivi, il primo è che giocano come play entrambi, il secondo che sono esausti avendo fatto un' annata entrambi molto dura e perchè se no uno dei due non riesce ad incidere

l' unico momento in cui potrebbero giocare insieme è se avessimo un incontrista come Gattuso e una difesa forte con Monto mezz' ala e Pirlo play basso

per quanto riguarda giaccherini e altri giocatori impensabili in nazionale, bisogna partire da due discorsi base....

il primo è che dobbiamo assolutamente buttare nella mischia sia nei club che in nazionale degli U21 in grado di dare freschezza alla squadra e il secondo che dobbiamo avere un 11 titolare con delle gerarchie ben precise

concludo affermando che se questo fosse stato (stessi giocatori ed avversari) un girone ufficiale del Mondiale (quindi una competizione seria) non saremmo neppure passati


----------

